# PLEASE pray for my Meow Meow



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I have seen the power of prayer on this board, and I wondered if you all could say a quick prayer for my beloved Meow Meow. 

We noticed that MM's abdomen was enlarged on the sides, and was lethargic and didn't eat much. We took her to the vet today. They took ultrasounds and xrays and said that her spleen was really enlarged. At first, they thought it was cancer because the spleen was huge....later, they thought it might be an infection from a tick-borne disease. Her white blood cell count is low, she is anemic, and her platelets are low. 

Please could you say a quick prayer for my sweetest cat ever? She is just the best. Right now she's just lying in her bed barely responsive. Her eyes look totally different than how they've looked before. I know it is serious because the vet said she needs to be boarded at the vet all week. I just hope whatever she has is not fatal. They said they will know more when they get all the tests back next week. They were going to take tissue from her spleen today, but she wasn't clotting. I was sitting there at the parking lot of the vet just bawling today. I don't think I could take it if anything happened to her.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Awwww, this is so sad to read. My cat's name is Meow Meow too. I will definitely keep her in my thoughts.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh, I'm sorry, Sophia. I will pray for her. Keep us posted.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your little Meow Meow, Sophia. I hope they find they can treat and cure whatever is going on with her. I'll keep her in my prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sophia - I'm so sorry about Meow Meow. :crying:Is she out on the island? I hope that whatever they discover can be taken care of. I know how you've taken her in as your own -- she found you :wub: and I know you're doing the best for her. Sending lots of prayers. Let us know how she is.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Sophia i'm so sorry to hear about Meow Meow. I will most defitinitely keep her in my prayers.:grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Sophia,

I, too, am so sorry to hear that your little Meow-meow is not feeling well. 

It’s a terribly desperate feeling that we get when our kidz are ill. 

You and Meow-meow will be in my prayers.

Allie


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I will pray for your Meow Meow. It's always so scary when our cats get sick because they aren't good patients like dogs.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Hugs and kisses to Meow Meow. We have a kitty too,he's such a love. Cats can be real loves,they really can.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry! I hope Meow Meow is better soon!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, praying Meow Meow gets well soon. 
xoxoxoxooxoxo


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Poor little Meow Meow, I pray that she gets well soon.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh I'm so sorry your precious kitty is ill and will be praying this is something very treatable !!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

oh no! We're sending our prayers and thoughts to Meow Meow. I hope she's okay! Please keep us posted!!! xoxo


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Sophia.......I am so sorry to hear about Meow Meow. I will say prayers for her and for you. I have cats so I know how wonderful they are. It could possibly be a tick......did they start her on antibiotics? I pray she can pull through this. Will you take her back to the city or stay with her there....Please, please keep us informed. I know you love her dearly...


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I will be praying for MM as well!!! I still have my cat that I got when I was 18! She's pushing 12 and I love her sooo much!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I am praying for your little Meow Meow and for you, Sophia.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Sophia, I'm so sorry to hear this and I'll keep you and MM in my prayers. I hope whatever this is, its treatable and she'll be better soon.
Please keep ups posted.
:grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Praying for MM - so sorry you are going through this


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this  I'll keep you and Meow Meow in my thoughts, and hope everything will turn out okay. *hug*


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Sophia, I am such a cat lover it's so upsetting to hear your Meow Meow isn't well:crying:

I will keep your precious baby in my prayers until I hear there is a complete recovery.

Sunnie


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I sit here typing with one hand, while the other is on the heart of Frank - the cat who adopted me 2 years ago underweight, sick, and intact! I cannot imagine what life would be like if he was gone. I will definetly keep MM in my thoughts, and hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

will sure be praying for the precious kitty (hugs)

Kat


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sophia, I saw your thread last night but had a dinner date and couldn't post. I did pray for meow meow last night. You are so right to bring your precious paryers here, so many of us pray.

Heavenly Father, what a amazing God you are, you love each of us and delight in our coming to you. Lord I lift Sophia's kitty to you, you know how much she loves her kitty and what great joy they have shared with one another. Lord touch this precious kitty, bring your touch of healing to her body. I ask for many more wonderful years of laughter and love for Sophia and meow meow. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your prayers. You have no idea how much I appreciate the support. The vet called today and said that Meow Meow probably has cancer. The radiologist thinks she has lymphoma. They're still waiting for more tests to come back. 

I don't know what my kitty did to deserve this. She came to me so sick and hungry...she's always been such the sweetest and most loyal kitty ever. I will do whatever it takes to make sure that she has the best chance at life no matter what the prognosis is. If you could continue to pray for her, I would so greatly appreciate it. Thank you all.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Meow Meow is in our prayers. I'm so sorry to hear about this. I know you're surrounding her with so much love and tenderness right now. xoxo


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh no! SO sorry to hear that the diagnosis is not positive, but I will pray for both you and her and I know that you will give her the tender love and care that she needs at this time.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Sophia, I am so sorry to hear about your cat and I hope that the vet has some answers for you soon. I can definitely relate to what you're going through because I've been dealing with similar issues with my cat for the past couple of months. He's 12 years old and I've had him since I was a kid...he was our first pet so he's very, very special to us. He was perfectly healthy at his physical exam in March this year. Then over the summer, we noticed he was looking a bit thinner...took him in for another physical and the vet did bloodwork to find his platelets were severely low (24,000)...ever since then it's been a nightmare trying to figure out what is wrong with him. We've run several tests and havent found an answer yet. The vet suspects cancer and wants to run a bone marrow aspiration...but its risky and supposed to be very painful so I'm still thinking about it. Then recently he had issues with a couple of his teeth so had to have a dental to get them pulled...last week we saw he had gotten an infection where his tooth was pulled so now he's being treated for that. He doesnt eat much at all and he's lost SO much weight. It's very painful to watch him like this. Sorry, I don't mean to ramble but just wanted to let you know I can understand what you're going through. I hope that you hear some good news from your vet regarding Meow Meow's diagnosis and treatment options...hope she feels better soon. I will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

How sad.  I hope your vet is able to get to the bottom of this, and that Meow Meow's prognosis is a good one. rayer: Meow Meow will be in our thoughts.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry, Sophia. I will continue to pray.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

well then we will just have to keep praying for her. Enjoy every day with her, sometimes it's more about the quality of time that counts. I will keep you in my prayers to Sophia, I had hoped for better news


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm so sorry. I will be praying for a positive outcome for your precious Meow Meow.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Sophia, I am so sorry to hear about Meow Meow. Many prayers are being said for her and for you.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Sophia i'm sorry that the prognosis wasn't better. I'll continue to keep Meow Meow and you in my prayers.:grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Sophia, I'm so sorry about Meow Meow...Cherish the time you have with your sweet little kitty. You and Meow Meow will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh Sophia, I will continue praying (((hugs)))


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh, Sophia...I'm just seeing this now. I know how much you love your sweet little kitty and i'm so sorry this is happening. It just doesn't seem fair. it doesn't sound good for her, I just pray she is comfortable for the time she has left...thank you for taking her in and loving her.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Sophia, I'm so sorry and sad to hear about Meow Meow! 

Wish her a quick recovery and keep you both in my thoughts and prayers!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I was checking for an update but I was certainly wanting better news. Bless your heart, I'm so sorry. I hope things get better for her and I'll continue good thoughts and prayers.
:grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Meow Meow, that's so sad.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh Sophia. I'm just seeing this now too. I feel awful for you and sweet Meow Meow. You bet I'll be sending prayers for her. You are an amazing Mommy and I know you will do all you can to help Meow Meow. Stay strong and know that the prayers are rolling in. xoxo


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm sorry  I hope they're able to treat Meow Meow so she can come back home with you for a while.


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

I am so sorry. I am praying for you and Meow Meow.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sophia - I'm so sorry. I just saw your update.:smcry: I'm still praying for Meow Meow. 
My cousin's beagle who I sat for Labor Day had cancer. They thought the tumor was on his liver but he went in for surgery in March and it was on his spleen which they then removed. He then was put on chemo pills and steroids. I just looked back on an old e-mail she sent me where she said: "Bailey has a rare form of lymphoma and although lymphoma is the most common type of cancer in dogs, the one he has is usually seen in cats." He's still going strong and he's 15 years old I believe. So I'm hoping your cat has the same outcome. They loved their oncologist here in NYC if you want a name though I think Meow Meow's out in EH.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Sophia, praying so hard for Meow Meow. Hugs and prayers to you as well.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I know how terrifying a dx of cancer can be. I was given the news my Missy ( Maltese) had bladder cancer just one short year after a dx of diabetes... ( Not at all related ). I was devestated because I had worked so hard to regulate her diabetes and she was all but perfect in that regard.
Missy's type was a rather rare thing for dogs but a very aggressive type and prognosis was not at all good. I got on the computer and researched all I could find... all confirming a rather dire prognosis. ("Good was 90-180 days!) In some, doing surgery and chemo... if lucky!.. 280 days.
We opted in for surgery but out for chemo ( mostly due to fear of it messing too much with her diabetes and affecting her quality of life.
I had decided I'd rather her time be 'shorter' but good quality.... rather than a 'bit' longer but much of it not great for her.
I tell you this because in spite of statistics and experts opinions...my little squirt defied the odds! she had other problems crop up and I did have to let her go for other reasons re quality of life BUT!!! at nearly 1 year+9 months Missy was NOT being bothered by the cancer! 
Sooo one never knows what 'tomorrow will bring. I can only suggest you educate yourself as much as possible... seeking pros/cons of various options available . It will help you make better decisions but also ones that give you a sense of 'peace' in those decisions.
I will be praying that the initial 'guess-prognosis' is wrong but if not, I will be praying you can find peace and comfort in whatever decisions you make for your precious kitty!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I was fixing to email you and thought, maybe there is an update on SM and yes there was. I am hoping if they can just pull her through this, maybe she can have some sort of life, if it is definately lymphoma. Please let us know when the doctor tells you exactly what little Meow Meow is facing. Sending love and prayers for you and Meow Meow~~~:heart:


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Sending my thoughts and prayers to you and Meow Meow. Hang in there...
:heart:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Praying for Meow Meow and you.


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

Sending out prayers for Meow Meow.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I just realized it has been a while. I hope there is good news and Meow Meow is OK.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks for finding this thread, I looked for it a few days ago and couldn't find it, hows meow meow?


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks so much for asking about my Meow Meow princess. Alot has happened in the last couple weeks.

We got the battery of tests back, and she was found to have splenic mast cell tumor which had metastasized to her liver and lymph nodes. It was devastating because we were hoping that it would be an infection from a tick. The vet was very alarmed at the size of her spleen because it could rupture and cause shock, so she had to have it taken out pretty much right away. Poor kitty. The spleen weighed 1.25 pounds. She was in bad shape, and had to have a blood transfusion and all these drugs to control fever and histamines after the surgery. I got to see her last weekend, and then had to send her back to the hospital this past week because she got pancreatitis which apparently is not uncommon after a splenectomy. 

We just got to our house, and are really excited to pick up my kitty tomorrow. I will be taking her to a holistic vet who came highly recommended by a couple friends. Apparently his herbs are very good, and have kept some pets in remission for a few years. Hopefully the splenectomy and the herbs will give her a fighting chance to stick around. We were ready to do chemo also, but it hasn't been shown by research to improve the condition in mast cell tumor. 

Everything I've researched says the maximum time she has is around 19 months. I'm trying not to get caught up in that number, but just do everything I can to keep her happy and maximize her time here. Depending on how she seems, I will probably bring her back to the city with me which will be interesting. She has always been a country cat, so I'm not sure how much she will like that.

Thank you all for praying for her and thinking about her. I'm so excited to see her tomorrow! She is just the most special little soul, and I am so grateful that her surgery went well and hopeful about the herbs....Thank you all again!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sophia - so happy you're getting to see her and take her home finally. We've talked about her surgery over the last week or so and I'm glad she got that done and hope the herbs work. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So sorry about the dx but having dealt with my Missy and her rare but aggressive bladder cancer.... you're wise to not get 'hung-up' on a 'timeframe'. My Missy's prognosis> likely 90-180 days.. some in very good cases was told up to 280 days. Well the squirt fooled them all and when she passed ( and was NOT cancer related!) it was 1 year & 9 months post dx...and at that time the cancer was still not giving her problems. 


You just need to take one day at a time and treasure it, and don't look at 'tomorrow". None of us knows what 'tomorrow' will bring. A very wise friend of mine told me when I had gotten inot such a funk over Missy... she said "Don't 'mourn' her before her time!.. but enjoy her... love on her... etc. Today!" I listened to her and was so grateful I did! What treasured time would have wasted!

Praying you have lots and lots of "Todays" with your precious Meow Meow!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so glad you're getting to bring her home. I hope the herbs works too and she gets better in no time. She's a very lucky kitty to have you and you're such a lucky person to have shared your life with such a wonderful cat. 
Hugs to that special girl.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh Sophia, I'm so glad Meow Meow will be back in your arms tomorrow and that the surgery went well. I wish you and Meow Meow much success with the herbs and the holistic vet.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Poor kitty has been thru alot but I'm glad she can go home with you tomorrow and you have some options to keep her well. Please let us know how she's doing after she settles in.


----------

